# Learn the Truth...



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

...about the current mess and our government.

this sums it up nicely and Glenn Beck brings out some great points... oh, and Barney Frank sux... seriously, he really does.

Oh! and one more thing.... Barack Obama is going to be on The Tonight Show with Jay Leno thursday night... Remember my fellow gun owners, it's all about "Smoke and Mirrors"... :watching:

Part 1





Part 2


----------



## mikej997 (Jan 26, 2008)

I love Glenn Beck! :smt1099


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Beck is the man! I remember listening to him when he was just a morning show host on a CT radio channel back in the early 90's. He just keeps getting better.


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

Has anyone read the 2 books he's recommending? 5000 Year Leap and The Real George Washington? I'm reading Atlas Shrugged right now, but I may have to put it on hold and read those 2 books.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Glenn is the Man!

I thank God for Glenn Beck and DVR's.

Damn! I really hope I didn't piss off the liberals here.:smt083


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

He's right, but he left some stuff out.

The reason AIG is passing our money all over the world is because, as the world's largest insurance company, they held (or hold) an ass-load of policies insuring against investment losses - remember credit-default swaps??? The theory when Bush, Paulson and Bernanke came up with this plan was that if we let AIG flop like Leman Brothers did, it would drag down every other company that was depending on those insurance policies to keep them afloat. Whether or not it was the right thing to do is up for debate (I don't think it was the right thing to do), but the theory is sound if you don't like a little Socialism getting in the way. 

On top of this, we've got the "Housing Crisis". Mr. Beck says the cause of the crisis was the government's mandate that banks do more business in poorer, traditionally under-served neighborhoods, as well as the government allowing Fanny and Freddie to hold larger percentages of "bad debt". This is true, but again, he left out some bits. The banks didn't just write bad mortgages in poor neighborhoods. They did it all over the place. They did it because the banks knew that if they wrote a mortgage for an under qualified borrower, they could make their profit off the points (loan origination fees) and sell off the mortgage - Greed got in the way of good business decisions. Its funny that government deregulation made it possible for banks to buy and sell bad mortgages, but a free market is supposed to solve all problems. 

So, who's to blame?? Well, the Democrats wanted banks to loan money to poor people. The Republicans were pushing for deregulation of the markets, which allowed the banks to write, bundle and sell bad mortgages, and allowed AIG (and others) to write insurance policies for investments people or businesses didn't hold (credit-default swaps). On top of that, Republicans and Democrats are working together (in a bi-partisan fashion!) to finally kill off Capitalism and make us the Socialist/Communist Holy Land!

But its easier to just blame Barny Frank. After all, he's gay and talks funny!

We're getting screwed from both sides, and the best defense these jackasses have is to keep the two parties fighting so we don't know who to blame. :smt022


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> So, who's to blame?? Well, the Democrats wanted banks to loan money to poor people. The Republicans were pushing for deregulation of the markets, which allowed the banks to write, bundle and sell bad mortgages, and allowed AIG (and others) to write insurance policies for investments people or businesses didn't hold (credit-default swaps). On top of that, Republicans and Democrats are working together (in a bi-partisan fashion!) to finally kill off Capitalism and make us the Socialist/Communist Holy Land!
> 
> But its easier to just blame Barny Frank. After all, he's gay and talks funny!


No doubt there's plenty of blame to go around.

But the title of this thread is "Learn the Truth...". And the _truth_ is the republicans were pushing for more regulation of the Sub-Prime mortgage industry for a long time. The _truth_ is liberals-especially Barney Frank-opposed regulation and oversight. The _truth_ is, the liberals loved things just the way they were.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Damn! I really hope I didn't piss off the liberals here.:smt083


There are liberals here?!?! Where? :draw:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Todd said:


> Beck is the man!


Pretty much sums up my opinion on him in it's entirety. :smt023


----------



## 48dodge (Nov 1, 2008)

My wife used to really worry about my obsession with Glenn Beck. I finally got her to go see his Xmas show 2 years ago. She now listens to him almost as much as I do.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> And the _truth_ is the republicans were pushing for more regulation of the Sub-Prime mortgage industry for a long time.


I would love to see any source you might be able to provide which shows that the Republican Party, or any of its major players were _ever_ pushing for _any_ additional regulation of the banking industry. :watching:



> The truth is liberals-especially Barney Frank-opposed regulation and oversight.


The truth is that Frank (and others) pushed for _additional regulation_, not less. That additional regulation dictated where and with whom banks had to do additional business with (not a good thing). The banks quickly figured out that they could make money doing this and lent to under-qualified borrowers with a vigor not often seen (also not a good thing).

And then there's this....


> Sen. Chris Dodd (D-Conn.) looks like he may be facing a fresh political firestorm.
> 
> Dodd just admitted on CNN that he inserted a loophole in the stimulus legislation that allowed million-dollar bonuses to insurance giant AIG to go forward - after previously denying any involvement in writing the controversial provision. Link


If you think either party holds no responsibility for the mess we're in, you've got your head in the sand.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kev74 said:


> But its easier to just blame Barny Frank. After all, he's gay and talks funny!


While there is plenty of blame to go around. Barny Frank is the top hypocrite in this whole fiasco. And you're right he's talks funny and likes to puff on the occasional pickle. Pickle puffer or not... he helped lead the march into this mess.

As for the housing market... people who could not afford their mortgages defaulted... these are the same people who are poor and not very intelligent... and were to stupid to understand what an adjustable rate is. That's the reality of this. Democrats and Bush wanted the poor and stupid to own a home that they could not afford... Anyone with a brain knew what the outcome would be, but let it continue anyway...

As for AIG... I wonder if Barack Obama will be giving back the money that he took from them. I'm betting it won't happen. After all, that would be the right thing to do... You know, lead by example. yeah right!

AIG should have been allowed to fail, period. I for one have had enough with the stupidity of Democrats and Republicans... and there are millions more like me who feel the same way. I'm sick of watching our harded tax money being pissed away by the Washington "Elite".

But hey... that's just me and my opinion... :reading:
Remember the first revolution...? Well, there's a new one starting to brew.








> *BREAKING: I was responsible for bonus loophole, says Dodd*
> 
> *WASHINGTON (CNN)* - Senate Banking committee Chairman Christopher Dodd told CNN's Dana Bash and Wolf Blitzer Wednesday that he was responsible for adding the bonus loophole into the stimulus package that permitted AIG and other companies that received bailout funds to pay bonuses.
> 
> On Tuesday, Dodd denied to CNN that he had anything to do with the adding of that provision.


Here is some more truth for ya... it seems Obama is the one being thrown under the bus this time...



> *Dodd: Administration pushed for language protecting bonuses*
> 
> *(CNN)* -- Senate Banking committee Chairman Christopher Dodd told CNN Wednesday that he was responsible for language added to the federal stimulus bill to make sure that already-existing contracts for bonuses at companies receiving federal bailout money were honored.
> Dodd acknowledged his role in the change after a Treasury Department official told CNN the administration pushed for the language.
> ...


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

> Dodd, a Democrat, told CNN's Dana Bash and Wolf Blitzer that Obama administration officials pushed for the language to an amendment designed to limit bonuses and "golden parachutes" at those companies.
> 
> "The administration had expressed reservations," Dodd said. "They asked for modifications.


And the lesson to be learned here... Chris Dodd is a lying sack of s**t and is willing to throw the leadership of his party under the bus when he's caught. It's too bad his constituents will likely forget about this by the time he's up for reelection.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

kev74 said:


> It's too bad his constituents will likely forget about this by the time he's up for reelection.


Yep, and the new and "Changed" United States of Stupid marches forward...

how soon people forget...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

If I remember right AIG holds the pension policies for I believe both houses of Congress. That alone made it where it can't fail. No pension for all those poorly paid people that are here for us :anim_lol:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

js said:


> Yep, and the new and "Changed" United States of Stupid marches forward...
> 
> how soon people forget...


Yep... It's amazing, the spin at the end. Thank God for youtube and a video record of the spew of lies after the fact and the real enemies before the wreck.

Slick Willy knew this well when committing to damage control after crapping on something but suddenly becoming the hero: Tell a lie long enough, passionately enough, many times, in enough circles in the media and told by enough people, then it becomes the truth in the eyes of the sheeple.


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

*Beck has no credibility.*

I find it tough to believe anything that Beck says. He works for a "news" company that went to court for the right to report lies and pass it off as news.

Frank is not the only one who sux. There are plenty of gays in the Republican party. They just tend to stay in the closet and slam the very lifestyle that is their own. I'm curious who Jeff Gannon was "visiting" when he made all those trips to the west wing during bush2.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

branch said:


> I find it tough to believe anything that Beck says. He works for a "news" company that went to court for the right to report lies and pass it off as news.


I'm curious to what lies you're talking about exactly...? :watching:

I more faith in Glenn Beck telling it how it is compared to any person sitting behind a studio desk at CNN, MSNBC or any other liberal leaning media center.... or I should say Obama state run news now. Because that's exactly what it is today.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I think it's funny how the Rush thing was seen as beneath him but he can do Leno or Letterman..That's not beneath him. And sitting U.S. Presidents all do those shoes.:smt083

I figure SNL is next..heh


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Add This to the fun

*Obama Wants to Control the Banks
There's a reason he refuses to accept repayment of TARP money.
*

I must be naive. I really thought the administration would welcome the return of bank bailout money. Some $340 million in TARP cash flowed back this week from four small banks in Louisiana, New York, Indiana and California. This isn't much when we routinely talk in trillions, but clearly that money has not been wasted or otherwise sunk down Wall Street's black hole. So why no cheering as the cash comes back?

My answer: The government wants to control the banks, just as it now controls GM and Chrysler, and will surely control the health industry in the not-too-distant future. Keeping them TARP-stuffed is the key to control. And for this intensely political president, mere influence is not enough. The White House wants to tell 'em what to do. Control. Direct. Command.

It is not for nothing that rage has been turned on those wicked financiers. The banks are at the core of the administration's thrust: By managing the money, government can steer the whole economy even more firmly down the left fork in the road.

If the banks are forced to keep TARP cash -- which was often forced on them in the first place -- the Obama team can work its will on the financial system to unprecedented degree. That's what's happening right now.

Here's a true story first reported by my Fox News colleague Andrew Napolitano (with the names and some details obscured to prevent retaliation). Under the Bush team a prominent and profitable bank, under threat of a damaging public audit, was forced to accept less than $1 billion of TARP money. The government insisted on buying a new class of preferred stock which gave it a tiny, minority position. The money flowed to the bank. Arguably, back then, the Bush administration was acting for purely economic reasons. It wanted to recapitalize the banks to halt a financial panic.

Fast forward to today, and that same bank is begging to give the money back. The chairman offers to write a check, now, with interest. He's been sitting on the cash for months and has felt the dead hand of government threatening to run his business and dictate pay scales. He sees the writing on the wall and he wants out. But the Obama team says no, since unlike the smaller banks that gave their TARP money back, this bank is far more prominent. The bank has also been threatened with "adverse" consequences if its chairman persists. That's politics talking, not economics.

Think about it: If Rick Wagoner can be fired and compact cars can be mandated, why can't a bank with a vault full of TARP money be told where to lend? And since politics drives this administration, why can't special loans and terms be offered to favored constituents, favored industries, or even favored regions? Our prosperity has never been based on the political allocation of credit -- until now.

Which brings me to the Pay for Performance Act, just passed by the House. This is an outstanding example of class warfare. I'm an Englishman. We invented class warfare, and I know it when I see it. This legislation allows the administration to dictate pay for anyone working in any company that takes a dime of TARP money. This is a whip with which to thrash the unpopular bankers, a tool to advance the Obama administration's goal of controlling the financial system.

After 35 years in America, I never thought I would see this. I still can't quite believe we will sit by as this crisis is used to hand control of our economy over to government. But here we are, on the brink. Clearly, I have been naive.

Link to Article


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Arguably, back then, the Bush administration was acting for purely economic reasons.


So... Barry wants to control our every movement, but Bush & Co. - who brought us Patriot Act I & II, Domestic Surveillance, Free Speech Zones, etc. - was acting in a purely benevolent way when they Socialized the US Banking System? Bull S**t! 

Both the Republicans and Democrats are (and have been) trying to get as tight of a control of the people as they can. I've got a bumper sticker that reads, "Republicans - Democrats, Same S**t Different Piles." Its quite a few years old now, but still appropriate.


----------



## Steve2112 (Nov 19, 2008)

kev74 said:


> So... Barry wants to control our every movement, but Bush & Co. - who brought us Patriot Act I & II, Domestic Surveillance, Free Speech Zones, etc. - was acting in a purely benevolent way when they Socialized the US Banking System? Bull S**t!
> 
> Both the Republicans and Democrats are (and have been) trying to get as tight of a control of the people as they can. I've got a bumper sticker that reads, "Republicans - Democrats, Same S**t Different Piles." Its quite a few years old now, but still appropriate.


This has been my belief for years. Both parties want the same thing: more control over citizens and more government power. They just use different arguments to achieve it. The Republicans want more control for morality and safety. Democrats want to "take care" of those less fortunate. The end result is the same. Sadly, our electoral process has become "hold your nose and vote for the one who stinks less".


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

*here you go js*

http://www.relfe.com/media_can_legally_lie.html


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

branch said:


> http://www.relfe.com/media_can_legally_lie.html


So one example is the driving force against Fox...? I've seen this type of thing with every news media source out there. Going against fox is how people... let me step back... "Liberals" bitch and wine about things being reported they don't agree with. All news media corps are no different and are the same. News isn't news any longer, it's opinions and influence. That's why we have the most inexperienced and incompetent president in the history of this country in office and also why he is getting one free pass after another. CNN, MSNBC, USAToday, NPR and so on put this man in office. Not with the issues... but with 24 hour a day opinion and influence, in favor of Democrats and Barack Obama.

And for the record... I don't watch fox news, because I don't have cable or sat. I just have the intelligence to see through the BS.


----------



## branch (Oct 31, 2008)

Fox lawyers fought and won for the right to lie. That's not one example of a lie, it shows policy. Dissinformation is effective in forming peoples beliefs as shown in James NM post earlier in this thread. There are many examples over the last eight years of the dangers of this policy. News should be a report, its not about an 8" x 11" list of talking points.

So you're saying that "W" had more experience and was more competent and received fewer free passes than Barack? Well that's one thing that I think we can agree to dissagree on.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

branch said:


> Fox lawyers fought and won for the right to lie. That's not one example of a lie, it shows policy. Dissinformation is effective in forming peoples beliefs as shown in James NM post earlier in this thread. There are many examples over the last eight years of the dangers of this policy. News should be a report, its not about an 8" x 11" list of talking points.
> 
> So you're saying that "W" had more experience and was more competent and received fewer free passes than Barack? Well that's one thing that I think we can agree to dissagree on.


I'm saying this...

All... All news outlets (mainstream) are from the same mold. Which why I refuse to watch it. Fox being singled out for what all the other media are doing as well is.... well, just stupid.

As for Bush, yes... going into his first term as President he had tons of experience. Governing a state (Texas) for 2 terms out weighs being a community organizer by leaps and bounds.

And if you think Barack Obama isn't getting free passes right now... Then we definitely disagree on that point.

Case in point...

North Korea... Mums the word.

Iran Nukes... Mums the word.

Now staggering unemployment rate... Mums the word.

His spending quadruples that of Bush's whole 8 years in office... (and in just the first 100)... Mums the word.

Chrysler now saying that they will not pay back what tax payers gave them (Billions)... Mums the word.

GM now saying that car manufacturing jobs will be going overseas after the bankruptcy is complete... Mums the word.

Here's my favorite... Giving Tax Cheats cabinet jobs... Mums the word.

Should I keep going...? Believe me, the list is long.

But hey, we do this... The Obamas have a new dog.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Were just not allowed to say anything bad about the man..it's that simple. The media wont, the people are not supposed to without getting into a W debate even though the man is gone now. It doesn't matter that more was spent in 100 days than in the last eight years. It doesn't matter that they all have "what he meant to say" guys follow them around even though even the mainstream media don't even believe what BS they are trying to feed them anymore.It doesn't matter that a Rush debate is beneath the sitting President because he is not required to belittle the office of the President and accept invites from a mere member of the not so mainstream media but Leno and Letterman are great because it shows he wants to be in touch with the people. It doesn't matter that the office has exponentially more power than the Patriot Act could ever give Bush and was supposed to be gone as per campaign BS but it was to only not repealed it was added to. It doesn't matter that illegal war that Bush started was not only not ended but was expanded and is said to expand more to add more countries on the shit list.

If the man pissed on your leg and says it's raining it's true. It's just acid rain due to Bush administration issues.

I'm not Bush fan nor a fan of what the GOP has become over the last 25 years but damn. It's getting nuts and and I'm still hearing bull about someone that is gone. I was told to get over it. Our guy won. Well libs..Get over it...Bush is gone. You have to see that the emperor is wearing no clothes. That's not acid rain. It's piss. Get the hell out of the way.

It never ceases to amaze me that even in the world of the shooter that is well known for it's conservative undertones that the Obamaphile can still not only run free but in it's attempts to exorcise the free speech given them will use it to curtail others with a line of logic that just isn't complete. You can't keep blaming a ghost for what is going on now. Bush is not causing more unemployment. I don't thin it was his policies that are causing an almost daily apology from the White House for the blunders currently happening. George didn't add more offices that will answer only to a man that is not George. I'm sorry. I don't think even he is that stupid.

Again, do not misunderstand being conservative with being a Bush fan or even being a republican. I know it makes the Obama BS go down a little more smooth but it's not always true. To most any real conservative the GOP left them years ago. The Rhinos run off the Elephants but the elephants are still getting the shit. Well..To be honest,,,The Jackass run off the rhino that run of the elephant and still it's the elephant is asked to conform to the will of the jackass. Even when the conservative left the elephant because of the contamination of the rhino The conservative still has all this to deal with. But tel me more, tell me more how one president I didn't care for caused this other president I care less for all these troubles. There are no blinders on the eyes of a non party conservative. Show me how the error of my ways blind my thinking.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

kev74 said:


> So... Barry wants to control our every movement, but Bush & Co. - who brought us Patriot Act I & II, Domestic Surveillance, Free Speech Zones, etc. - was acting in a purely benevolent way when they Socialized the US Banking System? Bull S**t!
> 
> Both the Republicans and Democrats are (and have been) trying to get as tight of a control of the people as they can. I've got a bumper sticker that reads, "Republicans - Democrats, Same S**t Different Piles." Its quite a few years old now, but still appropriate.


Yeah..i thought Barry was going to get rid of all that bad stuff..lmao!!.no wait..He made it even stronger..hahahahaaa!!.keep those blinders on man. I don't defend Bush on the PA or most anything else..but making it even more sweeping with all these czars that only answer to Barry are making it all better right?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

js said:


> And for the record... I don't watch fox news, because I don't have cable or sat. I just have the intelligence to see through the BS.


+1

No feeding from spoons here....

And- if you do have cable? Tune into C-Span sometime, see how things really roll. You'll kill your set within 30 mins, this I gaurantee. To hear Kerry speak is just painful.

The current Admin? So fulla bullshi* it aint funny. 
I made a point a few weeks back on another thread when Obammy made his first SOTU speech, promising on his watch, teachers and schools would not be allowed to fail.

Not 3 min's after his gray Kool-Aid blah-blah-blah 'look at me, I'm in charge!' party, L.A.U.S.D. announced (on the news) several thousand teaching jobs being cut. 
Calif. has lost many, many thousands of teaching jobs, more to come, many thousands more. School's are failing left and right too.

Meanwhile our 'playboy' of a President is gallivanting around the country, the World- in a tuxedo, snickering off mic, sucking up and generally lying his way around the room, and, getting high marks for it in the 'job approval' polls. 
And- giving billions in aid to companies that can't pull their collective dic*'s outta the dirt that our children will shoulder and be forced to pay back. 
How that's supposed to happen when the US no longer makes anything and has lost it's industrial base to China is beyond me.

He also closed Git-mo before he figured out what to do with the detainee's. 
Hmmm- send 'em to American soil, we'll take care of them on a home-sharing program.

It's truly pathetic when a society of free voters elects a giant Douche, and, back's him to the hilt even as the whole place crumbles around them.

Denial- it's not just a Grey flavored river of Kool-aid in Egypt anymore....


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

clanger said:


> The current Admin? So fulla bullshi* it aint funny.
> I made a point a few weeks back on another thread when Obammy made his first SOTU speech, promising on his watch, teachers and schools would not be allowed to fail.
> 
> Not 3 min's after his gray Kool-Aid blah-blah-blah 'look at me, I'm in charge!' party, L.A.U.S.D. announced (on the news) several thousand teaching jobs being cut.
> Calif. has lost many, many thousands of teaching jobs, more to come, many thousands more. School's are failing left and right too.


The county school system where I live is laying off over 200 employees this week. Our Governor (Democrat, go figure) just ordered pay cuts for all teachers in the state.

Change! Yes We Can! :smt023


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Geez, your place too? 

Damn. 

I watch a lot of these public access channels that show city and state board meetings. 
None of the members are missing any meals and the bureaucracy is so mired in it's own filth it's a wonder how they keep the lights on, and, sawdust on the barf in hallways. 

Oh- and Superintendant Cortines, in no uncertain terms, made it crystal clear federal funds are NOT coming. Period. So out comes the axe, more teachers canned, more students suffer......everyone get's dumber. But we are gonna get free health care! YAY! 

For a real shock tune into C-Span and watch the house comittee meetings. 
Un-bee-leevable.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

js said:


> Our Governor (Democrat, go figure) just ordered pay cuts for all teachers in the state.
> 
> Change! Yes We Can! :smt023


Not just the teachers. My wife works as an Occupational Therapist in the school system for the county south of us. Since she gets paid only 10 months a year and there will be no more pay periods after this month, we lose 1% of her _gross_ income this upcoming check in addition to having to pay for our insurance for the entire summer out of that check. It's going to be really rough. We seriously might not be able to afford to give our son therapy this summer because of this. Plus they are re-vamping the already piss-poor state health insurance so we get to pay the same outrageous rates, get the same ridiculous co-pays for general stuff, *and *get higher deductibles and higher co-pays for special cases like ER visits, urgent care, etc. Plus there's talk they are eliminating any and all vision coverage! Thanks Govenor Bev Perdue, glad I didn't vote for you ..... bitch! :smt076


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kev74 said:


> I would love to see any source you might be able to provide which shows that the Republican Party, or any of its major players were _ever_ pushing for _any_ additional regulation of the banking industry. :watching:
> 
> The truth is that Frank (and others) pushed for _additional regulation_, not less. That additional regulation dictated where and with whom banks had to do additional business with (not a good thing). The banks quickly figured out that they could make money doing this and lent to under-qualified borrowers with a vigor not often seen (also not a good thing).
> 
> ...


If you have never seen or heard of Republicans calling for more control and regulation of Freddie/Frannie pre-meltdown - than it is *YOU* who has his head somewhere - but it's not in sand. Maybe you should expand your surroundings and horizons. Man does not live on Media Matters and the Daily Kos alone.

Here's a quote for you, about the collapse of Freddie and Fannie: "I think the responsibility the Democrats have may rest more in resisting any efforts by Republicans in the Congress ...to put in some standards & tighten up on Freddie Mae and Fannie Mac." Guess who the quote is from - some right wing Republican right? Actually, it's Bill Clinton, in a rare display of liberal honesty. I find it interesting to hear Clinton admit to what you deny. This quote comes from the first video. The others continue showing liberals - in their own words - resisting regulation and criticism of Freddie/Fannie, while Republicans, in their own words, call for more regulation and accountability.

But Kev, you probably shouldn't click the videos. That way you can continue to say you've never seen "the Republican Party, or any of its major players were _ever_ pushing for _any_ additional regulation of the banking industry". :watching:


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

branch said:


> I find it tough to believe anything that Beck says....
> http://www.relfe.com/media_can_legally_lie.html


Huh. I clicked your little linkies, but I couldn't find one word about Glen Beck. It was interesting liberal propaganda, but it had nothing to do with this thread - or your claim that Beck is a liar. Perhaps you posted the wrong little linkies? I'll wait while you find the ones that pertain to this thread and your claims. :watching:


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

James NM said:


> If you have never seen or heard of Republicans calling for more control and regulation of Freddie/Frannie pre-meltdown - than it is *YOU* who has his head somewhere - but it's not in sand. Maybe you should expand your surroundings and horizons. Man does not live on Media Matters and the Daily Kos alone.
> 
> Here's a quote for you, about the collapse of Freddie and Fannie: "I think the responsibility the Democrats have may rest more in resisting any efforts by Republicans in the Congress ...to put in some standards & tighten up on Freddie Mae and Fannie Mac." Guess who the quote is from - some right wing Republican right? Actually, it's Bill Clinton, in a rare display of liberal honesty. I find it interesting to hear Clinton admit to what you deny. This quote comes from the first video. The others continue showing liberals - in their own words - resisting regulation and criticism of Freddie/Fannie, while Republicans, in their own words, call for more regulation and accountability.
> 
> But Kev, you probably shouldn't click the videos. That way you can continue to say you've never seen "the Republican Party, or any of its major players were _ever_ pushing for _any_ additional regulation of the banking industry". :watching:


Wow! That's really a well researched and thought out response to a post from 2 months ago. I can see why it took you so long to find those YouTube clips. :smt023


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

kev74 said:


> Wow! That's really a well researched and thought out response to a post from 2 months ago. I can see why it took you so long to find those YouTube clips. :smt023


Well, if it's any of your business, I have just recently been back on the board after missing a month or two. I just recently saw your uninformed post, so I decided to show you some actual footage from Dem & Repubs in their own words talking about Freddie & Fannie. Speaking of uninformed posts, it was the liberal _branch_ of the the HGF that reopened this thread, otherwise I wouldn't have seen _your_ "well researched and thought out response" form March 18.

In typical liberal fashion, I see your "well researched and thought out response" to real facts and proof that pierce the black hole of liberal spin and hypocrisy consists of nothing more than "bla bla bla". :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

OK, East Coast vs. West Coast pissing contest over.


----------

